# [Ormskirk] Old primary School (whats left of it anyway)



## miffta (Feb 16, 2017)

I have known about this small location hidden away in ormskirk since i was a teen, we used to hang around in here when the weather was bad.
Im not 100% sure what it is. 
But I believe it to be, what remains of the former st Anne's primary school.
Its is only a small explore with what looks to be a kitchen, dining room, cloak room & girls & boys toilets.
If anyone local has any info/history please enlighten us. ​






















































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice little derelict building, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2017)

What a lovely little place with some nice decay.nice one


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 16, 2017)

that is a nice little place you have found, thanks for sharing


----------



## thorfrun (Feb 16, 2017)

Love the radiator shots, great


----------



## druid (Feb 19, 2017)

Certainly looks like an old school but it's not St Annes (building was still in use by the builders merchants last year)


----------



## miffta (Feb 20, 2017)

druid said:


> Certainly looks like an old school but it's not St Annes (building was still in use by the builders merchants last year)



Hi Druid this place is directly behind it, practically attached to it, that's what made me think, I know the old st Anne's building is in use & is a much older building than this, but figured this could've been some sort of extension.


----------



## druid (Feb 20, 2017)

That would make sense as the brickwork looks newer than the main building. I remember there being a small cloakroom annexe at the back left corner but nothing going further behind that. A quick look on the modern aerial photos shows where you went. Perhaps it was partitioned when I saw it.
Nice find anyway


----------



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2017)

What a fab little 'secret' place' - great pix too.


----------



## Potter (Feb 20, 2017)

A very nice old find


----------



## abandonedclown (Jan 29, 2022)

hi can anyone tell me where abouts I can find this??


----------



## Tattyboo (Jan 30, 2022)

This is amazing. Love the coat hooks. Not been to this one tho local. To be honest, never known about this one. Lovely find.


----------



## Hayman (Jan 31, 2022)

Tattyboo said:


> This is amazing. Love the coat hooks. Not been to this one tho local. To be honest, never known about this one. Lovely find.


My thought too about the coat hooks. Nothing plastic in those days.


----------



## abandonedclown (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi, is this behind the timbers merchants on hants lane?? also how am j able to get access to it, it looks like a super cool place to explore


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 2, 2022)

abandonedclown said:


> Hi, is this behind the timbers merchants on hants lane?? also how am j able to get access to it, it looks like a super cool place to explore


Not really the done thing to ask directly for access info. 
The report is a few years old so the place may not even still b there but as u have figured out location the best thing would b go & have a look yourself


----------

